# Leak



## mini0733 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a 06 MINI GP that i had not driven for about 2 weeks. When i do pull it out of the garage i notice a slight leak looked like coolent. Long story short if you have any kind of 06 mini i would mention this when take in for service. Lady at service told me they had seen alot of mini overheating be careful they will tell you dont need to fix it til the **** OVERHEATS on you.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

mini0733 said:


> I have a 06 MINI GP that i had not driven for about 2 weeks. When i do pull it out of the garage i notice a slight leak looked like coolent. Long story short if you have any kind of 06 mini i would mention this when take in for service. Lady at service told me they had seen alot of mini overheating be careful they will tell you dont need to fix it til the **** OVERHEATS on you.


check http://www.northamericanmotoring.com Lot's of MINI's that have a leak around the thermostat housing. It crops up, a matter of time.


----------

